# Someone...please do a doeling dance!!



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

From many of the posts that I have read this year...it seems to be a buck year for a lot of people. I know that out of 12 kids here, I have only gotten 3 girls! :chin: 

SO...if anyone has a trick, or can work magic, or cast a spell, or knows a special dance...could you work on a few more doelings this year, and try to help even the numbers a bit? :wink: 

Healthy babies is the #1 priority...but a little more estrogen would be appreciated!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ive had half and half, 5 does and 5 bucks so far, with 4 more to kid!

I think its just luck haha but I bribe my girls and so far ive gotten pretty good numbers! Not to mention a very long and awkward talk I had with my buck, BAHAHAHA

I will definently do the doeling dance for you! Hoping you get lots of perdy girls


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Do the.... :wink: Happy Dance... for a Doelings... :dance: :hug:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I'll do the dance for you if you do it for Me??? I have another doe to kid in June.. and would love to see colorful pretty healthy baby girls too!! (I've just had one buckling last month)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sending doe vibes your way... I ended up 3/3 with Chief giving 3 does and 2 bucks..Hank gave 1 buck.


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

:kidred: :kidred: Here's hoping you get urself some healthy little does. I've had 3 Does/2 Bucks. One of the bucks was stillborn though.


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

I could def. use the girl vibes here. 3 more does to go and I need something to keep. I'm at 5 bucklings, 1 doeling

Here is a girl dance for ya :leap: :kidred: :stars: :kidred: :leap:  :kidred: :leap:


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

Autumn had :kidred: :kidblue: twins on Thursday! We added one doeling to the mix :stars: :stars: Keep up the dancing people!!!


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Great!!!!! good girl Autumn!!!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

:kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: (That's my dance!) We lost one boy and one girl but counting them had 8 girls and 5 boys so far. Of course, we have one ff left to go and it looks like twins so that could help even the score! Thinking pink pink pink pink! :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:wink: congrats...


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

go girly, go girly, go.  :kidred: ....go girly, go girly, go. ray: :kidred: ...

sending girl vibes out...BUT I am married with 2 sons...not much estrogen here :GAAH:


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

:kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:  
don't want to take it anymore
I'll just stay here locked behind the door
Just no time to stop and get away
'Cause I work so hard to make it everyday

Whoo oooh
Whoo oooh

There's no money falling from the sky
'Cause a man took my heart and robbed me blind
Someone stole my brand new Chevrolet
And the rent is due, I got no place to stay

Whoo oooh
Whoo oooh

(Chorus
And it's hard to say
Just how some things never change
And it's hard to find
Any strength to draw the line
I'm just burning doin' the *doeling *dance
I'm just burning doin' the *doeling *dance

Industry don't pay a price that's fair
All the common people breathing filthy air
Roof caved in on all the simple dreams
And to get ahead your heart starts pumping schemes

Chorus

Whoo oooh
Whoo oooh
I'm on fire
I'm on fire

Chorus

I know there's a pot of gold for me
All I got to do is just believe
I'm so happy doin' the *doeling *dance
And I'm just burning doin' the *doeling *dance
I'm so happy doin' the *doeling *dance
I'm just burning doin' the *doeling *dance

 :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

:laugh: :stars: :leap: :stars: :laugh:


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

Glad you got one girl 

2 of my 3 does kidded. Got :kidred: and then from the other :kidblue: 

Only 1 doe left and she is the one I really want a keeper doe from. She's due tomorrow!


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

I had all girls this season, 6 doelings from 2 does.

I would be happy to share some pink thoughts, hope I didn't use them all up!

 :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:  

:thumbup:


----------

